# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  نوع داده BLOB

## yasercomeng

سلام اگه ممکنه یه توضیحاتی در مورد طریقه کار کردن با این نوع داده از جمله وارد کردن اطلاعات به دیتا بیس و خواندن این جور اطلاعات بدین.ممنون

----------


## yasercomeng

لینکشو یکی از دوستان گذاشتن.
http://www.phpriot.com/articles/images-in-mysql/

----------

